# Camp Bastion AIRPORT



## John A Silkstone (Aug 24, 2009)

Camp Bastion fifth busiest UK-operated airport

Camp Bastion Airfield in Afghanistan's Helmand Province is now the fifth-busiest UK-operated airport as it meets the demands of a massive in-flow of coalition aircraft. 

The airfield, which was set up three years ago, now handles more traffic than Luton, Edinburgh or Birmingham airports, and is busier than the Leeds-Bradford and Coventry airports put together. 

Although initially designed to handle no more than 12 aircraft movements per week, it now handles 12,000 per month, according to the RAF. 

"Now the air traffic control team are handling on average 400 aircraft movements per day or 12,000 a month, ranking it just below Stansted Airport in terms of aircraft movement. 

"Unlike UK airfields, Bastion Air Traffic Control have the challenge of dealing with large numbers of jets, helicopters and drones, all operating from different locations - a challenge unique to Camp Bastion." 

The RAF said it had deployed a range of Air Traffic Control equipment and personnel to ensure the airfield can operate effectively in all weather conditions. 

An MoD spokesman said that recent improvements had included the deployment of a "brand new, state of the art, Mobile Visual Control Room, an airfield approach radar system and additional personnel". 

The RAF controllers at Camp Bastion are all drawn from UK main operating bases and carry out a four month deployment to Afghanistan, he added. 

Secretary of State for Defence, Bob Ainsworth MP, said the RAF's achievements at Camp Bastion were "startlingly impressive". 

He said: "To develop in three years, and operate, an airport comparable in activity to Stansted with all the added complexities that the Afghan environment presents is some feat, and is both testament to the extraordinary skill base we are so fortunate to have amongst the ranks of our UK Armed Forces, and the intensity of operations which they, coalition allies and the Afghan security forces are conducting to enable elections to take place successfully." 

The UK's four busiest airports are Heathrow, Gatwick, Stansted and Manchester.


----------

